# Crazy winter poodle!



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

and Vogue is now 8 months old.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Action Photos*

Vogue is gorgeous. Thank you for sharing these incredible action photos. HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Love your pictures!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What great photos of a real poodley good time in the snow!! :smow:


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Great pics. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

I love all these pictures!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

What a happy dog...looks like everyone had a blast!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Aww, fun, fun, FUN!!! Great shots!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What a pretty place...and such fun Vogue is having! It looks like you had a fun week. Love your pics!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What wonderful pictures! You are BOTH beautiful!!!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

It looks like all of you were having a good time!  Wonderful pics!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

What glorious pictures! I love the action shots  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Love love LOVE the pics! Especially the ones including the golden! 

Rebecca


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

just beautiful!


----------

